# Turbo Or Supercharger For My Z



## 350z_2004 (Apr 25, 2004)

anybody installed twin turbo or a supercharger for the 350z nissan... how much does the labor cost. I live in S. CA. if you know any place where I can install the kit. please tell me


----------

